
Illegal downloaders 'spend the most on music', says poll - phsr
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/crime/illegal-downloaders-spend-the-most-on-music-says-poll-1812776.html
======
ErrantX
For me this poll makes far too many assumptions in it's conclusion.

Mostly because only 1000 people are interviewed (hardly a decent sample).

Plus there is no data about how much music the individuals listen too etc. The
other, equally valid, explanation is that people who spend more on music also
pirate.

The key problem with that last statement is that people are going to use this
as evidence piracy is good for music revenues; when actually the "pirates"
noted in the poll could well spend that amount anyway - and being a pirate is
an incidental part of their interest in music (and in fact some might spend
MORE if they couldn't pirate).

The poll could very well be correct; but there is just not enough evidence
gathered by it to make a valid conclusion.

